# Touring Frame with Disc Mounts?



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm looking for advice on touring frames that have disc brake mounts and am not seeing too many options. Does anyone have leads? My other option is a Surly LHT, I just would rather discs. My budget is ~$800 for frame and fork so custom rigs are out.

What I want to find is a steel touring bike with full braze-ons, long stays, etc. It will be a drop bar bike. A cross frame would do if it had the mounts and was sturdy enough. Most of the touring bikes have rim brakes, but I have a terrible history of wearing our rims and I like the additional power for heavy loads. Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

LHT w/ new disc fork and a mullet?

you won't need a special rear rack that way


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

*Possible*



FatTireFred said:


> LHT w/ new disc fork and a mullet?
> 
> you won't need a special rear rack that way


That is possible, I've thought of a disc fork up front. Is a mullet an adapter? I assume that the LHT's stays would be plenty strong seeing that it is a Surly. I've considered getting tabs welded on to an LHT but I'd rather find what I'm looking for out of the box. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## bolandjd (Sep 12, 2008)

Raleigh Sojourn
Kona Sutra
Salsa Fargo
Trek Portland
Any rigid 29er with rack braze-ons


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm curious about the Raleigh. I've never been able to find a dealer that stocked one. The Kona Sutra looks pretty cool, I'll have to check one out. Thanks for the info.

The Salsa is cool but it's more more of an MTB then I'd want. The ridged 29er has been a thought but I want something more road touring geometry. I've always entertained building a Karate Monkey with drops, discs and a Rohloff hub - Frankenbike!


----------



## bolandjd (Sep 12, 2008)

I test rode a Sojourn at Bicycle Warehouse in San Diego. Real nice bike - well specced with a Brooks saddle and short-drop handlebars. It is REAL heavy, even for a touring bike, and the tubes are so thick, you'd think they are aluminum, which made for a stiffer than your usual "steel is real" ride. The disc brakes stopped fine with just me board. I guess I was fortunate that they had one in stock, because it was definitely my experience while shopping for a bike that the vast majority of shops don't stock any touring bikes of any sort.

Good luck on your search. I think the conventional wisdom is that touring riders are retro-grouchish and/or KISS-oriented, hence the proliference of steel frames, barcon shifters, and cantilever brakes. So if the Sojourn or Sutra doesn't work for you, you might have to get creative to do disc brakes. The Salsa Fargo might be worth a closer look for you; it is a drop-bar optimized frame. I think its more of a beefed up tourer than a mountain bike with racks. Karate Monkeys do work well with dropbars and slick tires. You could also check out the options in cyclocross, trekking (European style), and urban/commuter bikes for disc-equipped models that would meet your needs.

P.S. another option: http://www.rei.com/product/775749


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

LeMond Poprad Disc. Check Ebay or a dealer looking to unload the now defunct LeMond. I picked one up for my winter commuter and have been happy with it so far, especially the disc mount on the chainstay out of the way of fender or rack mounts.

singlecross


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (May 8, 2007)

Scott B said:


> That is possible, I've thought of a disc fork up front. Is a mullet an adapter? I assume that the LHT's stays would be plenty strong seeing that it is a Surly. I've considered getting tabs welded on to an LHT but I'd rather find what I'm looking for out of the box. Thanks for the ideas.


Mullet = Business in the front, party in the back. Just slang for a bike with discs up front and rim brakes in the back.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Salsa La Cruz. Kona Sutra.


----------



## lonesomesteve (Mar 26, 2008)

Gunnar just introduced a new model called the Fastlane that you might want to consider. Road geometry with disc mounts (http://www.gunnarbikes.com/fastlane.php). Looks like it's intended more for commuting or light touring than full-loaded touring, so it may not be beefy enough for your needs. I know I'd love to have one as my commuter.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> Salsa La Cruz. Kona Sutra.




La Cruz = no mounts, def not full braze-ons


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Novara (REI brand) has a new update to one of it's classic touring bikes the Safari http://www.rei.com/product/775749 

The best thing about it is that the Large and XLarge sizes now come with 29er wheels and tires. 

Full disclosure I work part time at REI but not trying to shill this, just excited about one of our new bikes.


----------



## Bike4Obama (Nov 12, 2008)

Have you considered the difficulty of replacing disk brakes abroad? 

Not that I know anything about your application.... Just sayin'...


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

*I have, not too worried about it.*



Bike4Obama said:


> Have you considered the difficulty of replacing disk brakes abroad?
> 
> Not that I know anything about your application.... Just sayin'...


I'm not too worried about it. For the most part I'll be using it in the US, Canada and Europe. If I venture further a field it will be on a different bike. That said, I've worked in a shop as a wrench for a few years and am solid at fixing things on the road and making do. If I'm going way out I'll be carrying spare parts as needed. We already carry spare parts to fix my partner's Rohloff hub so disc's are not the most complicated thing on our bikes!

My plan was to use Avid Mechanics which I've had good luck with. It is sort of an experiment and it should be fun. I suspect I can repair any likely problems on the road without too much hassle.


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Fargo*

Fargo


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

I was going to get the Fargo, but I'm looking for something with at least 7 bottle holders.


----------



## bolandjd (Sep 12, 2008)

This looks like its up your alley. A bit over your budget, though.
http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/tout-terrain.asp


----------



## bolandjd (Sep 12, 2008)

Good discussion related to this on the LHT forum.
http://groups.google.com/group/SurlyLHT/browse_thread/thread/837370702804c005


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

There's the new Gunnar Fastlane...

http://www.gunnarbikes.com/fastlane.php

Disc brakes + fender and (regular non-disc-specific) rack compatible. I don't know if it's heavy-duty enough for what you're looking for and it's a touch over yer $800 limit...

There's also the rock tour...

http://www.gunnarbikes.com/rocktour.php


----------



## lonesomesteve (Mar 26, 2008)

superjohnny said:


> I was going to get the Fargo, but I'm looking for something with at least 7 bottle holders.


Try a Dodge Caravan.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

The fargo doesn't do well with roadish tires, according to Salsa. I would't go below 700x40, as it already has a pretty low BB with 29er tires.


----------



## sitka999 (Mar 20, 2008)

I bought this and built it up as a commuter fixed/ss but it seems to have alot of what you're looking for. Here's a review of the Tweed in last months Dirt Rag.

http://www.dirtragmag.com/print/article.php?ID=1189&category=stuff_reviews

http://steelwoolbicycles.ca/frames/tweed.php


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

*Pretty cool*



bolandjd said:


> This looks like its up your alley. A bit over your budget, though.
> http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/tout-terrain.asp


That is rocking, but unfortunately way over budget. I need a raise!


----------



## Bike4Obama (Nov 12, 2008)

Scott,

Have you checked out the fuji cross pro? I just got one and it's superb. It doesen't come stock with disc brakes, but perhaps you can mount them? I"m not sure if it has front fork braze ons for disk brakes, but it has braze ons in the rear for a rack. I currently use one for commuting and I'm experiencing the bliss of a 20lb ultegra/dura ace that feels solid as a freight train and yet light and nimble as a deer.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

*That is fantastic!*



sitka999 said:


> I bought this and built it up as a commuter fixed/ss but it seems to have alot of what you're looking for. Here's a review of the Tweed in last months Dirt Rag.
> 
> http://www.dirtragmag.com/print/article.php?ID=1189&category=stuff_reviews
> 
> http://steelwoolbicycles.ca/frames/tweed.php


The Tweed is exactly the sort of thing I'm looking for, does anyone know if they sell in the US? They sort of look like they are trying to fill the surly/soma market space for Canada on a smaller scale. 

The excentric BB would also let me run a Rohloff if I get the money! Rocking.


----------

